# Problemi con yaboot si iBook

## ResistereX3

Sto cercando di installre su un iBook G4 1.2G 12"

yabootconfig mi restituisce questo messaggio

Cannot find a kernel, please locate one

Enter path to a kernel image:

e io non sapendo bene che fare ho desistito; ho provato allora ad editare yaboot.conf, da fuori dall'ambiente chroot, quindi editando /mnt/gentoo/etc/yaboot.conf

ho messo:

boot=/dev/hda2 # sul disco ho le classiche 4 partizioni che vengono su PPC: la partition map, bootstrap, swap e root

device=hd: # lìho lasciato così, dato che è l'output di ofpath /dev/hda

partition=4 #dove risiede /root

image=/vmlinux

label=Linux

root=/dev/hda4

read-only

image=/vmlinux

label=Linux.old

root=ram0 real_root=/dev/hda4 init=/linuxrc vga=0x317 splash=verbose #questi sono i parametri usciti da genkernel

dopo aver salvato ho dato:

mkofboot -b /dev/hda2 -v #tutto sembra essere andato bene

poi ho riscontrato il solito problema delle altre volte, cioè non riesco a smontare /mnt/gentoo e non capisco perchè, al punto che devo dare shutdown -r now per riuscire a rebootare (le altre volte col semplice comando reboot si inchiodava con un messaggio che non riusciva a smontare tutti i file system)

provo lo stesso ma purtroppo il booting si pianta immediatamente provando sia l'una che l'altra opzione con questo messaggio:

hd:3,/vmlinux: Unknown or corrupt file system

e a quel punto erano le 3 di notte e sono andato a dormire

Crying or Very sad

avete altri consigli?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> image=/vmlinux 

 

Beh... se hai seguito la guida, il tuo kernel dovrebbe essere su /boot, che non e' una partizione separata. Quindi dovresti risolvere con:

 *Quote:*   

> image=/boot/vmlinux

 

----------

## ResistereX3

grande!

n effetti, non so perchÃ¨, genkernel non l'avevamesso 8o forse ero io che credevo che sarebbe stato messo in automatico) comunque l'ho copiato da 7usr/src/linux e yaboot Ã¨ stato contento

adesso il problema Ã¨ un altro (ancora!):

mi viene fuori un messaggio che la linea 1 di fstab Ã¨ erronea:

[mntent]: line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad

oppure:

WARNING: bad format on line 1 of /etc/fstab

e poi il booting si inchioda (dopo avermi chiesto se volevo fare un e2fsck su /dev/hda4 - che Ã¨ dove ho /root - e dove io ho risposto no) andando ancora un po' avanti e bloccandosi sullo starting local

la prima riga del file /etc/fstab si presenta cosÃ¬:

]# /etc/fstab: static file information

e in effetti quella parentesi graffa chiusa mi puzza un po' prima del cancelletto, non vorrei avercela messa per sbaglio editando il file in fase di installazione

altrimenti, la prima riga decommentata (che immagino sia quella che viene letta come line 1, no?) si presenta cosÃ¬:

/dev/hda4      /       ext3      noatime       0 1

c'Ã¨ forse qualcosa di strano?

----------

## ResistereX3

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> grande!
> 
> adesso il problema Ã¨ un altro (ancora!):
> 
> mi viene fuori un messaggio che la linea 1 di fstab Ã¨ erronea:
> ...

 

OK, sono entrato dal Live CD e ho tolto la parentesi quadra, poi ho rebootato: il sistema sembra gradire (non mi dice piÃ¹ che la prima linea Ã¨ sbaglaiata) ma in compenso le cose vanno peggio:

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda4

e questa che cavolo mi significa??

che in qualche modo, ancora prima di usarlo, si Ã¨ spu####anatao il sistema e mi tocca reinstallare tutto?

vi prego, datemi una speranza!

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> ]# /etc/fstab: static file information
> 
> e in effetti quella parentesi graffa chiusa mi puzza un po' prima del cancelletto, non vorrei avercela messa per sbaglio editando il file in fase di installazione

 

Cancella la parentesi quadra.

P.S. Hai qualche problema con gli accenti, almeno io vedo caratteri strani...

----------

## ResistereX3

[quote="randomaze"] *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Hai qualche problema con gli accenti, almeno io vedo caratteri strani...

 

hai ragione, me ne sono accorto, ma scrivo da una Fedora 3 e l'encoding Ã¨ un western ISO-8859-1

dovrei metterne un altro?

----------

## silian87

Se hai ancora casini posta l'fstab che lo vediamo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> hai ragione, me ne sono accorto, ma scrivo da una Fedora 3 e l'encoding Ã¨ un western ISO-8859-1 

 

mm lo uso anche io... poi ti diro' che per abitudine faccio sempre li accenti separati... tanto per curiosita'... questa e accentata si vede male anche a me? --> è oppure é

----------

## ResistereX3

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Se hai ancora casini posta l'fstab che lo vediamo 
> 
>  *Quote:*   hai ragione, me ne sono accorto, ma scrivo da una Fedora 3 e l'encoding Ã¨ un western ISO-8859-1  
> 
> mm lo uso anche io... poi ti diro' che per abitudine faccio sempre li accenti separati... tanto per curiosita'... questa e accentata si vede male anche a me? --> è oppure é

 

per l'fstab lo mando dopo...

le accentate sono una cosa strana, ora sto scrivendo da Mac OSX (ISO-Latin-1) e vedo bene le tue e le mie (scritte da qui), ma vedo male quelle scritte da Fedora, mentre se guardo questo post da Fedora vedo bene quelle mie scritte da là ma male le tue

prova: àèèìòù

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> per l'fstab lo mando dopo...

 

Hai cancellato la parentesi? Hai ancora problemi?

 *Quote:*   

> se guardo questo post da Fedora vedo bene quelle mie scritte da là ma male le tue prova: àèèìòù

 

...banalmente hai controllato la codepage nelle impostazioni di Firefox?

(...e comunque, prima di continuare la discussione sull'argomento: i problemi di Fedora sono OT, nel caso il problema persista non usare gli accenti ma gli apostrofi!)

----------

## ResistereX3

[quote="randomaze"] *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> per l'fstab lo mando dopo...

 

Hai cancellato la parentesi? Hai ancora problemi?

si', l'ho scritto questa notte... 

ho tolto la quadra, rebootato e va un po' piu' avanti, ma si inchioda ancora questa volta dopo lo starting local (mi sembra) con il seguente messaggio:

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda4

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda4

 

Sei sicuro di avere fatto un ext3 e non un ext2 ?

----------

## ResistereX3

si', ho dato:

mke2fs -j /dev/hda4

adesso mi fai sorgere il dubbio di aver dimenticato il -j ma c'Ã¨ un modo di controlarlo?

se avvio dal liveCD e do' mac-fdisk non mi pare di riuscire a controllare il tipo di partizione, no?

----------

## ResistereX3

mi viene un'idea:

magari posso entrare dal LiveCD, modifica l'fstab dicendogli che /dev/hda4 e' ext2 invece che ext3, provare a rebootare e vedere che succede

che ne pensi?

solo che per un'oretta almeno l'iBook non lo posso usare, ergo bisognera' aspettare...

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> magari posso entrare dal LiveCD, modifica l'fstab dicendogli che /dev/hda4 e' ext2 invece che ext3, provare a rebootare e vedere che succede
> 
> che ne pensi?

 

Che non ho mai provato, ma per quello che so l'ext3 si puo' montare come ext2 senza problemi.

Ora che ci penso il problema potrebbe anche essere un'altro... e il file che non trova non sia il journal ma si tratti del file di device /dev/hda4

Stai usando udev o devfs? Hai messo il supporto nel kernel? E, se devfs, hai selezionato anche l'automount?

----------

## ResistereX3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora che ci penso il problema potrebbe anche essere un'altro... e il file che non trova non sia il journal ma si tratti del file di device /dev/hda4
> 
> Stai usando udev o devfs? Hai messo il supporto nel kernel? E, se devfs, hai selezionato anche l'automount?

 

sto usando udev

per il supporto non so, avendo usato genkernel credo di si'

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> sto usando udev
> 
> per il supporto non so, avendo usato genkernel credo di si'

 

udev non ha bisogno di selezionare l'automount, però ha comunque bisogno di alcuni device, anche se usi udev "puro".

Hai dato un occhiata a questa guida?

----------

## ResistereX3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> udev non ha bisogno di selezionare l'automount, perï¿½ ha comunque bisogno di alcuni device, anche se usi udev "puro".
> 
> Hai dato un occhiata a questa guida?

 

l'ho letta, mi pare di paire che, avendo usato genkernel, dovrei essere a posto, al limite dovrei installare coldpug ma non capisco come potrebbe avere a che fare con il mio problema

una considerazione di cui finora non abbiamo parlato:

subito prima di dare reboot il manuale spiega che bisogna smontare i filesystem con:

umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo

il problema e' che, dato questo comando, mi risponde che /mnt/gentoo e' occupata e quindi non puo' essere smontata; nella mia procedura ho dato comunque reboot (penando che i filesystem ancora montati sarebbero stati smontati dal sistema) poi pero' la macchina non era stata in grado di rebootare, come se fosse entrata in una specie di loop dopo avermi avvisato di non aver potuto smontare qualcosa, al che ho spento di forza e riavviato: magari non c'entra niente, ma magari c'entra parecchio, che ne pensi/ate?

il problema e' che questa e' l'n-sima installazione (o tentativo, per dirla tutta ) su PPC e ogni volta non riesco mai a smontare le partizioni, ho provato a dare mount per vedere cosa sia montato ma sotto /mnt/gentoo non si vede nient'altro...

a questo punto, visto che ho comunque trovato la soluzione a un paio di punti critici non so se mi convenga rifare un'installazione (magari mettendo reiserfs o xfs per /root) o continuare a provare

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> il problema e' che questa e' l'n-sima installazione (o tentativo, per dirla tutta ) su PPC e ogni volta non riesco mai a smontare le partizioni, ho provato a dare mount per vedere cosa sia montato ma sotto /mnt/gentoo non si vede nient'altro...

 

Non credo che il problema sia li comunque il comando "fuser" protrebbe trovare il processo che occupa la partizione.

 *Quote:*   

> a questo punto, visto che ho comunque trovato la soluzione a un paio di punti critici non so se mi convenga rifare un'installazione

 

IMHO continua a cercare....

P.S. coldplug é necessario se usi udev, anche se non dovrebbe essere responsabile del tuo problema visto che dovrebbe attivarsi dopo che il tutto é partito.

----------

## ResistereX3

dunque:

ho reinstallato, messo xfs su /root (ho installato, ovviamente anche xfsprogs), installato hotplug e coldplug (si sa mai...)

ho capito anche perche' non mi faceva smontare /mnt/gentoo: c'ero dentro!!

(sul manuale c'e' un errore, prima di smontare le partizioni al momento del reboot si dimenticano di scrivere di dare:

cd

e io, rimbecillito dal sonno, non me ne sono accorto sino a stasera!)

 ciononostante il processo di rebooting si inchioda lo stesso con questo messaggio:

(dopo aver disattivato la swap)

Unmounting loopback filesystems

Failed to unmount filesystems

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

_

e su questo cursore si freeza, al punto che devo spegnere tramite pulsante di accensione e poi riaccendere

alla riaccensione la macchina boota (evviva!) ma si inchioda ancora con questo messaggio:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)

oppure

stessa stringa di prima.... (1,0)

questo perche' in yaboot.conf ho creato una seconda immagine oltre a quella generata da yabootconfig:

image=/boot/vmlinux

              label=Linux

              read-only

io ho aggiunto:

image=/boot/vlmlinux

             label=Linux2

             root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda4 init=/linuxrc vga=0x317 splash=verbose

             read-only

la riga in piu' e' fatta dai parametri che genkernel ha prodotto come messaggio alla fine del suo compito

ci capite qualcosa?

mi girano le balle perche' sento di essere vicinissimo, sono sicuro che e' una ca##ta ma non so piu' che fare....

Aiutooooooooooooooooo!

----------

## neon

Hai installato udev o devfsd??? Io ho avuto un problema simile installando recentemente su un ibook ed avevo dimenticato di emergerne uno dei due, dato che prima veniva installato di default devfsd con system.

----------

## ResistereX3

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Hai installato udev o devfsd??? Io ho avuto un problema simile installando recentemente su un ibook ed avevo dimenticato di emergerne uno dei due, dato che prima veniva installato di default devfsd con system.

 

ho installato udev, e' per quello che poi ho installato anche coldplug e hotplug (l'ultimo per scrupolo), subito dopo aver usato genkernel e subito prima di editare fstab

----------

## ResistereX3

ho trovato sulla documentazione ufficiale che, avendo io xfs come filesystem di root, devo mettere il flag relativo in /etc/make.conf, cioe' dare:

USE="xfs"

ma, secondo voi, dopo devo rifare genkernel o altro?

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
> 
> oppure
> 
> stessa stringa di prima.... (1,0)

 

Qualcosa non torna, perché normalmente (ovvero su lilo/grub) quel messaggio indicherebbe che il kernel non riesce a trovare un device con quell'indirizzo (0,0) o (1,0).

Il che farebbe pensare a un problema di device (come suggerito anche da neon_it).

Comunque, per sicurezza controlla se nel file /usr/src/linux/.config il supporto XFS é incluso nel kernel....

----------

## neon

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> ho trovato sulla documentazione ufficiale che, avendo io xfs come filesystem di root, devo mettere il flag relativo in /etc/make.conf, cioe' dare:
> 
> USE="xfs"
> 
> ma, secondo voi, dopo devo rifare genkernel o altro?

 

Non vorrei dire una mi****ata ma se non sbaglio la use xfs non viene più utilizzata da quando i kernel ufficiali hanno inserito il supporto xfs. (se non è così zitti che il mio portatile non se ne è accorto)

----------

## ResistereX3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Qualcosa non torna, perchï¿½ normalmente (ovvero su lilo/grub) quel messaggio indicherebbe che il kernel non riesce a trovare un device con quell'indirizzo (0,0) o (1,0).
> 
> Il che farebbe pensare a un problema di device (come suggerito anche da neon_it).
> ...

 

e' messo come modulo il solo XFS_FS

tutti gli altri relativi a XFS sono indicati come not set (RT QUOTA SECURITY e POSIX_ACL)

pensavo di aggiungere xfs a USE in /etc/make.conf e ridare genkernel, ma non so se ci siano poi altre cse da fare prima o dopo

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> e' messo come modulo il solo XFS_FS

 

Come modulo? Oppure built-in?

Se é come modulo hai trovato il problema, infatti il root filesystem deve essere built in.

----------

## ResistereX3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *ResistereX3 wrote:*   e' messo come modulo il solo XFS_FS 
> 
> Come modulo? Oppure built-in?
> 
> Se ï¿½ come modulo hai trovato il problema, infatti il root filesystem deve essere built in.

 

come modulo, credo, dato che a fianco c'era una m...

adesso ho messo xfs in USE di make.conf e rifatto genkernel

nell'output di quest'ultimo leggo:

creating loopback filesystem

moving initrd files to the loopback

cleaning up and compressing the initrd

#questo lo metto perche' al reboot mi si inchioda sempre dicendo

failed to unmount loopback filesystem

required Kernel Parameters:

root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev$ROOT init=/linuxrc [and vga=0x317 splash=verbose if you use a framebuffer]

#ovvio che al posto di $ROOT mettero' hda4 ma, non avendo ancora configurato X, quello che riguarda il framebuffer lo devo mettere o no? (o e' irrilevante?) dato che sono su un iBook credo che serva ma sono inesperto di portatili e di Mac...

If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST tell your bootloader to use the provided initrd file, otherwise substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are not planning to use the initrd

# e qui mi perdo completamente!   :Embarassed: 

1) che ne so io se ho richiesto a Genkernel il rilevamento dell'HW?

il comando e' stato:

genkernel --udev --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/ppcG4 all

e quindi non so che dire

2) come faccio, eventualmente , a dire a yaboot di usare il file initrd fornito?

3) e se no con cosa sostituisco l'argomento della real_root?

non capisco piu' una mazza!

INOLTRE: ho appena ricontrollato /usr/src/linux/.config e xfs e' ancora come modulo!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

come faccio a dirgli di metterlo come built in? devo abbandonare genkernel?

----------

## neon

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> [...] come faccio, eventualmente , a dire a yaboot di usare il file initrd fornito?

 

A me personalmente non funziona initrd sul pbook cmq puoi passare il parametro initrd a yaboot più o meno come passi tutti gli altri:

```

image=/boot/vmlinux-2.6.10

   label=linux

   root=/dev/hda9

   initrd=/boot/initrd

   read-only
```

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> quello che riguarda il framebuffer lo devo mettere o no?

 

Direi di si, dato che hai un ibook abilita radeonfb.

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> come faccio a dirgli di metterlo come built in? devo abbandonare genkernel?

 

Decisamente si...

----------

## ResistereX3

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *ResistereX3 wrote:*   [...] come faccio, eventualmente , a dire a yaboot di usare il file initrd fornito? 
> 
> A me personalmente non funziona initrd sul pbook cmq puoi passare il parametro initrd a yaboot piï¿½ o meno come passi tutti gli altri:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## ResistereX3

nisba!

Ho ricompilato tutto il kernel rifatto yabootconfig e tutto il resto ma niente   :Crying or Very sad: 

1) continua a inchiodarsi in fase di smontaggio dei filesystem

2) al riavvio parte ma si inchioda (o meglio va in loop) su una schermata bianca con scritto:

loading second stage boot (o qualcosa del genere)

mi viene in mente che forse non avrei dovuto passare l'initrd nel yaboot.conf, domani provo a toglierlo; se va male ancora reinstallo mettendo ext3 per /root, cosi' da poter usare genkernel

CHEPPALLE!

ma e' possibile che sono io ad essere cosi' sfigato/scarso o anche gli altri che hanno installato su iBook hanno avuto tutti 'sti problemi?

P.S.: durante la compilazione a mano ci sono questi errori del manuale (che mi avevano fatto poi prendere la strada di genkernel):

1) Disable ADB raw keycodes NON C'E'

2) Character Devices --> Enhanced RTC NON C'E'

3) General setup --> Support for /dev/rtc NON C'E'

ora io sarò anche una pippa, ma questo manuale ha delle belle falle!

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> ora io sarò anche una pippa, ma questo manuale ha delle belle falle!

 

Puó darsi che la versione italiana del manuale sia un poco indietro con la traduzione, hai verificato se ci sono gli stessi problemi con il manuale in inglese?

----------

## ResistereX3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Puó darsi che la versione italiana del manuale sia un poco indietro con la traduzione, hai verificato se ci sono gli stessi problemi con il manuale in inglese?

 

sto usando la versione in inglese   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> sto usando la versione in inglese  

 

Nel caso pessimo (ovvero che qui non riusciamo ad aiutarti) prova a postare anche nel Forum in Inglese.

Magari lí c'é qualcuno che é piú esperto di noi (di me senz'altro...) e che sa consigliarti meglio...

----------

## neon

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> mi viene in mente che forse non avrei dovuto passare l'initrd nel yaboot.conf, domani provo a toglierlo;

 

Secondo me prima ti conviene far partire il kernel liscio e poi provare initrd, che come ti dicevo a me blocca tutto.

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> ma e' possibile che sono io ad essere cosi' sfigato/scarso o anche gli altri che hanno installato su iBook hanno avuto tutti 'sti problemi?

 

Tutti hanno piccoli problemi, più volte ho cercato di avviare ed il kernel si è fermato, ma tutto si risolve in un modo o nell'altro. Personalmente ho installato gentoo su di un pbook e 2 ibook e funziona che è una meraviglia...

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> P.S.: durante la compilazione a mano ci sono questi errori del manuale (che mi avevano fatto poi prendere la strada di genkernel):
> 
> 1) Disable ADB raw keycodes NON C'E'
> 
> 2) Character Devices --> Enhanced RTC NON C'E'
> ...

 

```
Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> <*> Generic /dev/rtc emulation (Questo abilitalo)

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> [ ]  Extended RTC operation (Questo no)
```

Per quanto riguarda ADB non ricordo dove sia, ma l'importante è che in Macintosh device drivers ci sia Support for ADB input devices (altrimenti non funzionano tastiera e trackpad)

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> ora io sarò anche una pippa, ma questo manuale ha delle belle falle!

 

Mmm, magari se le segnali le correggono...

IMHO hai il vantaggio di avere un portatile (quindi tutti hanno lo stesso hardware) che è stato installato da migliaia di persone in giro per il mondo con kernel diversi, e vai ad utilizzare genkernel??? Io avendo problemi avrei scaricato un .config da uno dei moltissimi siti che contengono config per ibook... (che comunque avrei adattato prima di compilare)

----------

## ResistereX3

dunque, siamo a questo punto:

ho ricompilato a mano il kernel mettendo le opzioni che mi hai suggerito (BTW le avevo gia' provate una volta, poi le avevo tolte perche' non mi fidavo)

Nisba!

ho tolto l'initrd

Nisba!!

ho provato tutte le combinazioni in yaboot.conf con e senza parametri del kernel

Nisba!!!

ho messo in yaboot.conf questa immagine:

image=/boot/vmlinux

               label=Linux

               root=/dev/hda4

               read-only

Nisba!!! (l'unica differenza e' che nel messaggio di errore, prima del rebooting automatico in fase di avvio, mi dice che l'unknown-block e' (3,4) invece di (1,0)

dov'e' che posso reperire info su questo sistema di contare i blocchi? sembra un sistema tipo grub, ma avendo un disco solo non capisco come identifichi le partizioni yaboot

----------

## ResistereX3

Aggiornamento:

ho reinstallato, aumentato la dimensione della swap per costringere mac-fdisk a spostare le partizioni (ho come il sospetto che qualcosa non vada per il verso giusto, ma e' una storia lunga adesso) rimesso ext3 come fs di /root, riutilizzato genkernel, installato il bootloader e tutt'e cose  :Smile: 

al momento del riavvio fa il solito giochetto che si inchioda nello smontare il loopback (Neon, ma a te non lo dava?) così spengo di forza col tasto on/off

parte bene, riconosce il kernel ma si inchioda dopo un po' dicendo che su /dev/hda4 non c'e' un fs ext3 oppure il superblock e' corrotto   :Evil or Very Mad: 

io sono sicuro di aver masterizzato la partizione con mke2fs -j 

do' fsck /dev/hda4 e mi da' la stessa risposta

idee?

adesso ci sto installando su una Ubuntu giusto per fare una prova, poi ci rifaccio un giro con Mac OSX tanto per avere un disco pulito poi riprovero', ma questa storia mi puzza parecchio, soprattutto quella storia dell' umount di loopback

voi che ne dite?

----------

## neon

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> al momento del riavvio fa il solito giochetto che si inchioda nello smontare il loopback (Neon, ma a te non lo dava?) così spengo di forza col tasto on/off

 

Mi pare che sugli ibook ho avuto questo problema, credo sia un bug del livecd. Con il pbook non succedeva sicuramente. Comunque non preoccuparti, una volta installato il sistema (con apmd) funziona il soft-poweroff.

Un mio amico ha provato debian prima che gli installassi gentoo. Dice che non è male ma è lenta da morire...

----------

## ResistereX3

Dunque, la Ubuntu si e' installata senza il nessunissimo problema, pero' anche sotto Debian se faccio fsck /dev/hda mi dice che il superblock e' corrotto e bla bla bla.

Quello che non capisco e' come faccia ad aver installato e per giunta essere perfettamente funzionante su un sistema che sembra avere il superblock andato....

Inoltre, visto che quella si e' installata e gira bene, perche' al limite non potrebbe farlo anche Gentoo?

Sto impazzendo!

P.S.: sapete per caso se esista qualche utility sotto Mac OS X per verificare il disco "a la linux"?

vorrei capire se adesso il disco e' a posto, se i dischi Mac vengono visti in maniera bizzarra da Linux, se e' effettivamente danneggiato.....

GRRRRR!!

----------

## ResistereX3

Dunque: ho rasato la ubuntu e reinstallato Panther: anche lui si installa perfettamente ma dice che c'è un blocco danneggiato, per fortuna sotto Mac, partendo dal CD di installazione, c'è un'utility per riparare i dischi, così adesso anche fsck è contento.

Ora sarei pronto a ricominciare con Gentoo ma ho ancora una domanda scema: dato che Genkernel compila xfs come modulo è possibile poi editare il file .config mettendo una y al posto della m per farlo diventare built-in?

Lo chiedo perchè Neon mi ha fatto venire l'idea dicendo di andare a prendere un file .config da un'altra parte...  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> Ora sarei pronto a ricominciare con Gentoo ma ho ancora una domanda scema: dato che Genkernel compila xfs come modulo è possibile poi editare il file .config mettendo una y al posto della m per farlo diventare built-in?

 

Se non ricordo male dovrebbe esserci una opzione di genkernel che dice che di avviare menuconfig prima di iniziare la compilazione....

----------

## ResistereX3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male dovrebbe esserci una opzione di genkernel che dice che di avviare menuconfig prima di iniziare la compilazione....

 

Occhei l'ho trovata:

al posto di :

genkernel --udev --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G4 all

metterò:

genkernel --menuconfig --udev --kernel-config=/usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G4 all

ma quello che mi rimane oscuro è che se indico io le opzioni per il kernel in menuconfig poi mi viene a cadere l'utilità di usare genkernel per evitare gli errori del neofita...  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ResistereX3 wrote:*   

> ma quello che mi rimane oscuro è che se indico io le opzioni per il kernel in menuconfig poi mi viene a cadere l'utilità di usare genkernel per evitare gli errori del neofita... 

 

genkernel imposta la configurazione di base in maniera generica, poi con questo sistema tu vai a modificare solo l'opzione che ti interessa lasciando invariato il resto.

Se poi impari a buttare via genkernel meglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

